# Help me identify them please..(pics attached)



## akie (Jan 26, 2012)

Hey guys, i have a 55gal "goldfish" tank with 2 black moors and 2 brass golds.. Today i noticed these small round things on my fish "fins".. then i saw these round things swimming in water and sticking on my aquariums wall.. i took them out but there are still some sticking on my fish fins.. can any one please tell me what are these,how to get rid of them and will they harm my fish??

the tank is well maintained with a very good filter.. the fish are fully active and eating properly. Some times i see the fishes rubbing there fins against gravels and stuff..

I use the water from same source in my another 75gal but there are no signs of them there..


----------



## Crazy (Mar 1, 2012)

What you have there is the Branchiura, or the fish louse. They are capable of leaving their host for up to three weeks. Branchiurans leave their hosts for several reasons: to find a different host, to mate, and to lay eggs. When they locate a new host they grab a hold, scurry toward the head, and attach behind the operculum (the flap that covers a fish's gills) or a fin. Attaching in these slightly protected areas reduces the likelihood they will be brushed or washed off of the host. Once attached to the host they either pierce the hosts skin and suck blood and other internal fluids, or they feed on mucus and skin sloughed off by the host. Sever infestations can devastate and aquarium. They can move very fast which is rather disconcerting when watching a swarm in your aquarium.

EDIT** Treatment options are using tweezers to remove them with the fish and water then treat with antibiotics. Another more costly option is to try organophosphates that keep the juvinile branchiura from developing after they molt. This is parasite seems to target goldfish more than other fish for some reason.


----------



## akie (Jan 26, 2012)

Thanks that was fast!!

how exactly should i use tweezers to remove it? i mean i tried to hold fish in net and do it.. i was successful in removing the one on tail and dorsal fin but how do i reach the pelvic fins?? the fish moves so much. 

also where did they come in the tank from ?? since 4 months no new fish has been added to tank.. and last water change(partial) was also done 15 days back


----------



## Crazy (Mar 1, 2012)

I do not know where or how your contamination happened but the best way seems to be catch the fish with the net, grab the fish in your hand in the water and start plucking them off.


----------



## Kehy (Apr 19, 2011)

you can use clove oil to sedate the fish to make them easier to handle. Just make sure that the oil doesn't get anywhere near the main tank, remove the fish and let them sit in the oiled water until they stop struggling. lay them on wet/damp towels, cover their eyes, and work quickly. Fish can be out of the water for several minutes, but make sure to run water over them so they don't dry out. Let them recover in a separate container before putting them back in the main tank. 
these videos might be helpful:
Koi, Ulcer Treatment - YouTube
Goldfish Surgery-A Battle for Survival - YouTube


----------

